

Google, Apple rejecting flappy-branded games - RougeFemme
http://arstechnica.com/gaming/2014/02/flap-no-more-google-apple-rejecting-flappy-branded-games/

======
yawz
This God-like behaviour makes me cringe. This type of bans and restrictions
exist as a result of poorly managed and/or poorly designed system. Ideally any
moderation should be part of the ecosystem and the decision making should
belong to the users. If they want more flappy things who are you to say "No!
You can't!"?

 _Edited to add:_ Their control should be exercised over precise things like
"user interface guidelines" or "use of private vs public APIs", not the type
of app or the name of the app. The app stores contain gazillions of ToDo apps.
Just because there a few successful ones should we say "No" to ToDo apps?

~~~
gress
Please tell us what management or design improvements would solve this
problem.

~~~
chongli
How about ditch the management aspect and go with the open internet? Let
everyone decide when and where they get their software. You know, let the
people who own their computers actually control what's on them!

~~~
noblethrasher
I detest the walled garden, but we know from experience that most regular
people that own their "own" computers rarely control what's on them.

For them it's either control by Apple/Google/etc or "hackers".

~~~
chongli
I find it distressing. The knowledge of how to control, secure and modify my
computer is so essential that I'd feel illiterate without it.

Either you own your technology or your technology owns you.

~~~
ckaili
But I think that knowledge of securing your computer develops over time as you
perhaps make mistakes along the way or threats evolve. Security isn't like an
on-off switch. The issue that arises from app stores letting loose and letting
people fend for themselves (particularly for an "overlord" like Apple or
Google) is that it does nothing to address things like viruses or malware that
proliferate due to a large enough population of people who lack that security
experience. This ultimately affects the ecosystem as a whole and even those
who are particularly cautious. It's like how religiously washing your hands is
only going to get you so far in terms of avoiding getting sick when you are
surrounded by people who are already sick. Especially now a days where access
to personal information can have many entry points due to social networking
(e.g. Facebook posts/pictures), unless you limit yourself to a sterile bubble,
what effects the ecosystem will ultimately affect you.

------
benologist
Just a summary of [http://techcrunch.com/2014/02/15/apple-google-begin-
rejectin...](http://techcrunch.com/2014/02/15/apple-google-begin-rejecting-
games-with-flappy-in-the-title/)

------
blueskin_
Well, at least on Android you can just install the apk.

~~~
jjsz
There's also: [http://uralozden.com/flappy/](http://uralozden.com/flappy/)

~~~
galapago
> 502 Bad Gateway

~~~
jjsz
It should be working now.

------
habosa
For Apple this isn't really new, they reject apps all the time and certainly
many with more merit than Flappy Bird clones.

For Google, however, this is new and it frightens me. One of the biggest
benefits of being an Android developer is being able to release whatever you
want, whenever you want to. Apps go live within an hour and without being
reviewed, you can release an app that doesn't work at all. I do think that
Google should remove apps that blatantly break the law or are defrauding users
of money (like an app called Dropbox by a fake company that costs $0.99) but
simple game clones should be left to preserve the wonderful openness of Google
Play.

------
joesmo
This is one time I do agree with the app store censors decision. Still, I do
not agree with the censors' decisions and mere existence just because they're
removing garbage. If people want Flappy *, why not let them have it?

~~~
gress
Because they don't want flappy*. They want the Flappy Bird they've heard of
but that isn't available anymore and opportunists are trying to take advantage
of that.

~~~
weixiyen
That's incorrect. They are downloading games that are clearly not Flappy Bird
and driving those games up the charts. They want that specific mechanic or a
variation of it.

~~~
gress
The idea that people understand the mechanic and are seeking it out seems
extremely unlikely compared to the idea that they are just following the hype
around flappy bird.

------
sarreph
Nooooooooo... But I promise that mine was going to be the best!

------
10feet
Did not realise that Google banned any apps.

